# Vinyl Floor Removal



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Little help here please from the pros.

I just bought a house and the basement floor has 30 year old glue down flooring. The upstairs had it laid over 3/8 particle board. That was no big tore the underlayment up and replaced it. That damn basement is stuck down solid to the concrete. The room is only 10 x 10 so it's kind of tight quaters. What's the best way to get this stuff up. The floor scaper just isn't cutting it. Ideas?


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I assume you realize that is probably linoleum, full of asbestos.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

I just took one up Friday. The owner, whom I working for on this flip tried his 5" weighted floor scraper.....not too good.

I got out my Fein Multimaster I got a few weeks ago with the scraper blade. Like butta......I couldn't believe it, just like on TV.

You might want to try one of the new knock-off's as they're cheaper.


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

Go to your local tool rental place....home depot may have one also,and rent a floor stripper machine.Shouldn't take more than a few hrs.tops...


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

rusty baker said:


> I assume you realize that is probably linoleum, full of asbestos.


I'm thinking not. Okay hoping not. The house was built in 1980. 

But damn this stuff is down. Good glue for sure. The Multi Master sounds like an idea. A buddy of mine has one I can borrow. The power scraper might be to big to fit in the room. Could wind up being good old elbow grease and my demo wood chisel.

Thanks for all the input guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Flooring with asbestos was sold into the mid to late 80's. Why not have it tested? It's not expensive.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Rusty, 
Thanks for the info. Will have it checked on Tuesday by one of our Subs.

It's a small amount only 5' x 8' of actual flooring. I inhale enough stuff just cutting lumber I don't need to suck in anymore crap than I need to.

Rusty,
What's your best bet to get this stuff up?

You've gotta love that pattern


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

*scraping floor*

Why are you removing it? What kind of floor are you going to install? I would just use an embossing leveler and skim coat the floor and put down my new floor.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

The flooring breaks at the doorway with a fairly good step. The hallway used to be carpet and I want to carry the flooring into the hallway across into the laundry room. I don't want the step or slope at the jamb. Yes I could feather it out, but I'd preferr to remove it. I have to live here for the next 10 years so why not do it right the first time.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Torch it.

Heat those tiles and they will come right up with the help of a scraper.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rusty baker said:


> I assume you realize that is probably linoleum, full of asbestos.


Asbestos is not part of linoleum.
Some vinyl products had it.
Some adhesives had it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get the scraper thing that goes in your sawzall, Ace sells them aroung here. They work great and are like ten bucks.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

small rotary hammer drill with a scaling bit will pull it up


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Asbestos is not part of linoleum.
> Some vinyl products had it.
> Some adhesives had it.


 Actually if you read up on it, some linoleum had asbestos in the backing.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Google.
Took less than three minutes.
"In the meantime, asbestos is still an ingredient in nearly 3500 different products, including floor tile, linoleum and related adhesives."


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Get the scraper thing that goes in your sawzall, Ace sells them aroung here. They work great and are like ten bucks.


Warner,
Is it like a saw blade or more like a chipping tool?


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Bud Cline said:


> Torch it.
> 
> Heat those tiles and they will come right up with the help of a scraper.


It's sheet not tile squares. The tile squares in the other room came off no problem. My homeowners ins. is paid up so I'll try the torch thing last.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

rusty baker said:


> Actually if you read up on it, some linoleum had asbestos in the backing.


Show me what to read.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mellison said:


> Google.
> Took less than three minutes.
> "In the meantime, asbestos is still an ingredient in nearly 3500 different products, including floor tile, linoleum and related adhesives."


What site?
I see now.....
"_Asbestos was also used in the production of many commonly-used products in both the construction industry and the home. These include: roofing materials; siding; bricks; insulation, including sprayed insulation;* vinyl flooring*; drywall materials; cement panels; piping; fireproofing substances; talc-based products such as baby powder; wire insulation; emergency generators; fertilizers containing vermiculite; and certain textiles. Asbestos was also used in the production of many small appliances, such as toasters, coffee pots and hair dryers. Although rarer, people can also be exposed to asbestos in the natural environment because asbestos is a mineral._"

A very large percentage of folks
conflate _all_ sheetgoods
with linoleum.


----------



## joshua1 (Feb 13, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> Flooring with asbestos was sold into the mid to late 80's. Why not have it tested? *It's not expensive*.


 
....unless it turns out that it does contain asbestos......:laughing:


----------

